# Cómo puedo obtener un circuito simple para decodificar señales DTMF para control



## Mauro Medrano (Jul 20, 2013)

Un saludo cordial a todos los miembros de la comunidad electrónica, mi nombre es Mauro, tengo 60 años, soy de la ciudad de Chosica en Lima, Perú. Ing. Electrónico, dedicado a la enseñanza y estoy interesado el los DTMF. Dios los bendiga. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2013)

Mauro Medrano dijo:


> Un saludo cordial a todos los miembros de la comunidad electrónica, mi nombre es Mauro, tengo 60 años, soy de la ciudad de Chosica en Lima, Perú. Ing. Electrónico, dedicado a la enseñanza y estoy interesado el los DTMF. Dios los bendiga. ...



Hola carissimo Don Mauro Medrano, !saludos cordiales directamiente de Brasil !, dejo aca un sitio con todas las informaciones , tudo mui detalhado y conpleto del asunto que buscas :http://www.rogercom.com/pparalela/Lpt-ID.htm ,El idioma es en portugues pero yo creo que no sejas mui dificil usteds entiender.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tus desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 20, 2013)

Buenas. Busca la hoja de datos del CM8870. Es un decodificador DTMF. Tiene una entrada de audio y las salidas corresponden al tono recibido. 

Saludos.

Edito. Acabo de ver que es el mismo IC que usa el link de ahí arriba  pero bueno.


----------



## savad (Ago 26, 2013)

Usa varios LM567, es un circuito sencillo y barato, pero tambien puedes usar los que uan los telefonos antiguos digitales o los inalambricos viejos que encuentras a muy bajo precio en los recycle


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2013)

savad dijo:


> Usa varios LM567, es un circuito sencillo y barato, pero tambien puedes usar los que uan los telefonos antiguos digitales o los inalambricos viejos que encuentras a muy bajo precio en los recycle


Hola a todos desafortunadamiente el LM567 solamiente identifica un tono y como lo sistema DTMF utiliza un par de tonos para validar cada digito tenemos asi de utilizar dos LM567 agregado una puerta logica tipo AND para conbinar y hacer un comando valido con el digito deseado y tenemos de multiplicar dos Lm567 mas una puerta AND por lo numero de digitos validos , portanto  por exenplo: numeros  de 0 a 10 son 10 digitos x 2 LM 567 + 10 puertas AND y esas son 4 puertas por cada CI asi tenemos 20 LM567 mas 3 CI digitales AND ao total de 23 CIs , Yo personalmiente ainda prefiro lo 8870 mas un cristal de croma de TV (3,579545...Mhz) .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2013)

Buenos días.

Hay otro Integrado DTMF Decoder que, seguramente, es más sencillo de utilizar que el 8870, es el CD22204 de Intersil equivalente al MC145436 de Motorola.

También es posible realizar esta función por Software...

http://www.polar-electric.com/DTMF/

Sal U2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola Amigo daniel lopes, si en un sistema DTMF tenemos un grupo HI  y un grupo LOW de fcias, cada grupo admite 4 fcias distintas, pues si utilizamos 8 LM567, luego solo es cuestión de armar mediante compuertas o lógica a diodos, cada digito a detectar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo daniel lopes, si en un sistema DTMF tenemos un grupo HI  y un grupo LOW de fcias, cada grupo admite 4 fcias distintas, pues si utilizamos 8 LM567, luego solo es cuestión de armar mediante compuertas o lógica a diodos, cada digito a detectar.




Tienes toda razõn carissimo Don Gudino Roberto Duberlin, como las tecnicas digitales no es mi playa Perdõn yo realmiente me precipitei y me equivoquei en mi post , pero ainda prefiro usar el 8870 mas lo cristal de croma jajajajajajaja donde un conplexo circuito para solver la questiõn es enpleada en el.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 27, 2013)

No hay problemas Amigo Daniel, errar es algo que nos caracteriza a todos los seres humanos.
Otro abrazo.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No hay problemas Amigo Daniel, errar es algo que nos caracteriza a todos los seres humanos.
> Otro abrazo.-


Mi gusta reconocer humirdelmiente los equivocos y es mui lehos iso sener una verguença . 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

